# Addux



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Took this with my 300mm f4 lens. Nice Addux.
SH


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Very nice indeed. Great shot.

Shooter


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Very nice indeed. Great shot.
> 
> Shooter


Thanks Shooter, 
How are things going over there now? Like to see some more pics. Please be careful.
SH


----------

